# 2 cents about Taurus



## Devildog341 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have owned a .357 Taurus, a PT-25, a P-92c, and just bought a PT-145 Pro third gen. The revolver was okay (I sent it back for repairs and got it back within a few weeks), the PT-25 sucked, the P-92c was awesome but I had to sell it many years ago, and this PT-145 impressed me so much that I am now carrying it on duty. I used to carry a Glock 27, which is still a wonderful weapon, and every once and awhile the agency issued Sig 239, but you can't beat the .45 with 10+1 rounds. I found that the trigger was good and the Heinie sights were accurate. After 200+ rounds of various type and ammo, I have had zero problems. We hear a lot of horror stories about Taurus, but it's like the news and gun ownership. You only hear about when a gun is used in a crime or an accidental shooting but not so much when one is used to stop a crime or save a life. My PT-145 is as reliable and accurate as many high end pistols costing $100 to $200 more. I also own a Kel Tec P3AT second gen. I have had no problems with it either. It is quite accurate from 15 yards on in.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I own 3 Taurus revolvers and I don't have any trouble with them. 617 .357 mag 7 rounds, 445 ultralite 44 Special 5 rounds, both snubbies and a 8 shot .17HMR 5 inch blue. Also own a pt22 which I've had for 15+ years. None of these weapons have given me any problems.
The only Taurus I had trouble with was the PT1911B. It was a great shooter but the 2 mags that came with the weapon were the only ones that would fit it. I have Colt, Kimber and Chip McCormick mags and they didn't work. A friend had a PT1911B and the factory mags from his pistol would not fit in my pistol. What's up with that? Like I say, excellent shooter but could only use the mags I got with the pistol. It was traded back at a gun show to the dealer I bought it from.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

I second the Taurus's. I own two and there are at least three others in the family. All of them perform well.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

While I own some 'high quality' handguns - I appreciate the value for money in the Taurus line. In several cases I also like the design of particular models - my favorites are the 24/7 compact and the PT917 - two great guns.

I did have a 94 .22 revolver which went back to the dealer the day after I bought it - indexing problems - lucky for me the dealer is an upstanding fellow and instead of making me send it to Taurus, allowed me to trade it for another - I picked a 85 Ultralite in .38 and it's been a great little gun.

Full disclosure - I'm a junior moderator on Taurusarmed.com


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

You betcha, otherwise I wouldn't have bought it. My D.W. is still my "always" gun. I probably won't buy a Taurus for a "carry" gun, but reliability isn't my issue. The sizes/configurations are my reasons. 
I see my PT 92 as my S.H.T.F. gun for when the crackheads, terrorists, and liberals invade my "hood". P.S. I'm already surounded by liberals.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Only reason I didn't get Taurus is because of the sights. They are ok but I don't like them enough to buy one. I am way to lazy to change them out too. I would like to get a PT111 for concealed though.


----------



## hcb42 (Apr 14, 2007)

Anxiety. said:


> Only reason I didn't get Taurus is because of the sights. They are ok but I don't like them enough to buy one. I am way to lazy to change them out too. I would like to get a PT111 for concealed though.


I have the PT111 and it's been dependable. Bit heavy for pocket carry but in a holster a-ok. Don't like the Heinie sights. For me using the Heinie dots shoots low. However, if you train yourself to use them as regular sights (tune out the '8') it's been right on target for me.


----------



## Devildog341 (Jul 25, 2007)

hcb42 said:


> For me using the Heinie dots shoots low. However, if you train yourself to use them as regular sights (tune out the '8') it's been right on target for me.


I find that at longer ranges (25yrd and maybe 15yrd), I naturally don't use the '8' except maybe for quick acquisition. I use the normal sight picture. At close range, I do use the dots since they are fast.


----------



## greener (Jun 26, 2007)

The only Taurus I own is the PT1911B. Took about 5 rounds to adjust to the Heine sights. I've fired about 1k rounds without any failures. I bought two mags of unknown origin that work without a problem. Except for one box of Independence ammo, the pistol does the one big hole thing at 15 yards as long as I do my part. It has done ok at 25 yards as long as I'm doing my part. I haven't shot it at less than 15 yards because it does so well at that range. I'm not an expert on Taurus handguns and haven't fired enough rounds from the PT1911B to be a judge of quality. However, my opinion so far is that the PT1911B is a very nice and reliable pistol.


----------



## DADELEON1082 (Oct 26, 2007)

I Own A 3rd Generation Pt-145...dollar For Dollar, Shot For Shot.. Taurus Is The Biggest Bang For Your Buck In North America...often Compared To Springfield,glock,ruger, And Other Firearms That Cost Hundreds More...unlimited Lifetime Warranty


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

I like Taurus weapons just fine.Hard to beat the life time warranty.
Scott


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

*2*

I love both of my Taurus guns: a PT145 Mil Pro and a 650 snubby in .357 mag. Both are reliable and surprisingly accurate. No complaints... though either one is a bit too heavy for summer pocket carry by anyone but a BIG guy, IMHO. Good in a coat pocket, though, or a holster.


----------

